# ارضية غرف العمليات



## حسين شكرؤن (29 أبريل 2008)

يقولون ان مادة السيراميك (البلاط) لا ينفع لان الميكروبات والجراثيم تختبئ بين الفواصل ولا سيما في الاسمنت الابيض 
اما الفنيل وهو مادة بلاستيكية كذلك لاتنفع طبقا للمواصفات العالمية 
بالمناسبة ارض غرف العمليات والحوائط عندنا مغطاة بمادة السيراميك-اما السقف بالجيبس 

الرجاء ان تفيدوني بهذه المواصفات العتيدة او باي طريقة اخرى لمنع بقاء الجراثيم اوانتشارها كما يدعون
مع العلم اننا نستعمل كل المطهرات والمعقمات المعتمدة


----------



## eng/M.moh (30 أبريل 2008)

في تصميم غرف العمليات لايستخدم السراميك لأسباب عديدة منها ماذكرت وأيضا لأنهالاتكون مقاومة للكهرباء الساكنة
لذلك يستخدم فرش من نوع خاص وله مواصفات طبية (يكون غالي الثمن).





يفرش بحيث يكون بقدر المستطاع وكأنه قطعة واحدة وذلك لغرضين: عدم ترك فراغات بين الوصلات فنتجنب بقاء الجراثيم. الثاني للتخلص من الكهرباء الساكن,فتفرش أرض غرف العمليات بهذه الطبقة , ويفرش تحتها طبقة من شعيرات نحاسية توصل بدورها مع شبكة Ground , وهذا يؤدي إلى نظافة غرفة العمليات من الشحنات المتسربة.
تركيبته:





أما الجدران فعادة تطلى ببوية مضادة للبكتريا.

ولك مني خالص تحياتي وشكري


----------



## bio_reda (30 أبريل 2008)

توضع فى غرفة العمليات ارضيات تسمى antistatic وهذه الأرضيات توصل الكهرباء بمعنى عندما تضع الأفوميتر على وضعية buzzer ثم تضع طرفيه على الأرضية فى اى مكان سوف تسمع صوتن الصفارة وهو ايضا مضاد للبكتريا وايضا سهل التنظيف وتكون الأرضيات موصلة بالأرضى الخاص بغرفة العمليات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا .

نظرا لأهمية الكبرى للموضوع .

نتوقع المزيد من المعلومات بهذا الخصوص .

البغدادي


----------



## bio_reda (1 مايو 2008)

اود ان اؤجل طرح معلومات عن هذه الأرضييات بعد ان اجمع معلومات كاملة تكون مرجع لحضرتك


----------



## bio_reda (1 مايو 2008)

- Antistatic conductive floor coveringFully flexible Antistatic floor convering in accordance with EN 649 / DIN 1695, consisting of expanded HOMOGENEOUS ANTISTATIC CONDUCTIVE floor covering.- Electrical conductivity: 5.104 - 1.106 Ω DIN 51953* Homogeneous roll one layered floor covering * Total thickness: 2mm * Fire resistance according to DIN 4102 : B1 *Chemical resistancee to most common acids, alkalis, salts, oils and fats.*Cater chair resistance: suitable.


----------



## ليدي لين (1 مايو 2008)

صراحه انا لم يكن عندي معلومات عند ارضية المستشفيات ابدا ولكن ومنكم نستفيد شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2008)

bio_reda قال:


> اود ان اؤجل طرح معلومات عن هذه الأرضييات بعد ان اجمع معلومات كاملة تكون مرجع لحضرتك



جزاك الله خيرا .

وبالانتظار مشاركتك القادمة .

تسلم لنا .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (1 مايو 2008)

مشكورين الاخوة على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (2 مايو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء اني اشكركم على مشاركتكم ومساعدتكم لي في هذا الموضوع المهم لحياة الانسان (المرضى منهم)
واشكر مساهمتكم القيمة واخص بالذكر eng /M.MOH and bio_reda
واشكر بداية المشرف وباقي الاعضاء المشاركين 
وساعمل بنصيحتكم ادامكم الله


----------

